# SE5a painting ...



## chicoartist (Oct 28, 2010)

*The Yielding Sky*
20 x 48 in. Oil on linen









Wing Commander Gwilym H. Lewis and a couple of 40 Squadron mates wing their way through a magnificent sky in May 1918. Lewis is at the controls of his personal SE5a, nicknamed 'The Artful Dodger'. The ace claimed four of his twelve victories in serial D3540, code letter "K". A red flight commander banner streams from the rudder.

Born August 5, 1897 in Birmingham, Lewis was posted to France with the RAF's 32 Squadron at the tender age of eighteen. Later, after a period as an instructor he was posted to 40 Sqdn as a flight leader flying the famous SE5a fighter. By the end of the war, Lewis had amassed a personal tally of 12 confirmed victories and had been awarded the prestigious Distinguished Flying Cross. After leaving the military he went into the insurance business, building a very successful career. He penned "Wings Over the Somme 1916-1918", a memoir of his wartime experiences. Shortly before the outbreak of World War II, Lewis rejoined the RAF and became a member of Winston Churchill's Joint Planning Staff in the underground Central War Room. After World War II, he resumed his insurance career and retired in 1974, remaining active in Great War historical societies. One of the last surviving World War I aces, Lewis passed away at age 99 in December 1996.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 28, 2010)

Cool shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 28, 2010)

Very nice, Wade!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2010)

Sure is, I like the atmospheric sky.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice.


Wheels


----------

